# Nappa Vs Kaguya.



## Bill Goldberg Fan (Nov 6, 2018)

Nappa from SAIYAN Saga. 
*
NO SUPER SAIYAN/OOZARU.

*
Kaguya from Naruto. 

*Kaguya at Her Max. 


Bloodlust Battle. 
No Holding Back. 
Fight to Death. *


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 6, 2018)

GG no re


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 6, 2018)

Two fingers.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Nappa fingers Kaguya back to the moon.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Nov 6, 2018)

1) Done to death
2) She barely gets past a single Saibaman and is agreed she loses to Raditz, let alone Nappa. She is just too susceptible to guys who are casually small planet level and can abuse their attacks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Nappa fingers Kaguya back to the moon.



which is what she wanted all along.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> which is what she wanted all along.



It's all any woman really wants. 

Dat foreplay.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> It's all any woman really wants.
> 
> Dat foreplay.



So then in the end....doesn't she technically win?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> So then in the end....doesn't she technically win?



She loses the battle but wins the war on sexual frustration. 

Perhaps if in-verse her two opponents weren't so busy up each other's butts, they could've handled her much easier.


----------



## Muah (Nov 6, 2018)

Even dragon ball characters are to fast for Naruto verse.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 6, 2018)

Why is this thread devolving into a bald headed handlebar mustachioed old fart banging a ghastly bunny alien?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Why is this thread devolving into a bald headed handlebar mustachioed old fart banging a ghastly bunny alien?



Nappa isn't old.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Nappa isn't old.


Pretty sure he's middle aged


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Pretty sure he's middle aged



Still a baby compared to Kaguya's ancient ass.


----------



## Bill Goldberg Fan (Nov 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Pretty sure he's middle aged


He is around 58


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Nappa isn't old.


He's over 50
Nappa is that boomer that mows his lawn while blasting Faulconer's DBZ soundtrack.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> He's over 50
> Nappa is that boomer that moans his lawn while blasting Faulconer's DB soundtrack.



Still just a baby in Kaguya's lifeless eyes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> She loses the battle *but wins the war on sexual frustration. *
> 
> Perhaps if in-verse her two opponents weren't so busy up each other's butts, they could've handled her much easier.



That was the real battle. what 2000 or 3000 years trapped? What is Nappa's life or power to that?



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Why is this thread devolving into a bald headed handlebar mustachioed old fart banging a ghastly bunny alien?



 Because this fight was never a question.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> That was the real battle. what 2000 or 3000 years trapped? What is Nappa's life or power to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because this fight was never a question.



Nappa should cuff that so he can help her rule Naruto-verse...

....or rather, Nappa-verse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gold Experience (Nov 7, 2018)

Nappa tells kaguya to bend over.


----------



## Juub (Nov 7, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> GG no re


That two finger meme is over a decade old but still hilarious as fuck.


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 7, 2018)

Gold Experience said:


> Nappa tells kaguya to bend over.


He just bends her over he doesn't give a darn.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2018)

1 in the pink 2 in the stink pew pew


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 7, 2018)

The World said:


> 1 in the pink 2 in the stink pew pew



Thought it was the other way around.


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> 1) Done to death
> 2) She barely gets past a single Saibaman and is agreed she loses to Raditz, let alone Nappa. She is just too susceptible to guys who are casually small planet level and can abuse their attacks.




Why do you guys all Vote for Nappa?
Piccolo destroyed the moon and Nappa was stronger than Piccolo. so Nappa = moon level.

next Kaguya was gonna destroy planet sized dimension with expansieve truth seeker ball she is planet level.
on top of that Kaguya has more hax + immortality.

Planet level>>>> Moon level


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> [LINKHL]352536[/LINKHL]
> GG no re





Voyeur said:


> Two fingers.





Lord Valgaav said:


> Nappa fingers Kaguya back to the moon.





Superman said:


> which is what she wanted all along.





Bill Goldberg Fan said:


> He gonna Spear Goku Ass Then.





Muah said:


> Even dragon ball characters are to fast for Naruto verse.





Gold Experience said:


> Nappa tells kaguya to bend over.





Former Obd Lurker. said:


>





Juub said:


> That two finger meme is over a decade old but still hilarious as fuck.





The World said:


> 1 in the pink 2 in the stink pew pew




Why do you guys all Vote for Nappa?
Piccolo destroyed the moon and Nappa was stronger than Piccolo. so Nappa = moon level.

next Kaguya was gonna destroy planet sized dimension with expansieve truth seeker ball she is planet level.
on top of that Kaguya has more hax + immortality.

Planet level>>>> Moon level


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 9, 2018)

Why are you spamming nonsense?


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Why are you spamming nonsense?



Do you mean me??
Nah Kaguya is planet level Kaguya was gonna destroy her dimension her dimension was big as a planet.
explain to me how moon level nappa defeats kaguya


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> Why do you guys all Vote for Nappa?
> Piccolo destroyed the moon and Nappa was stronger than Piccolo. so Nappa = moon level.
> 
> next Kaguya was gonna destroy planet sized dimension with expansieve truth seeker ball she is planet level.
> ...



Because Nappa can oneshot people who are above moon level. He's faster, and will punch her in the head.


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Because Nappa can oneshot people who are above moon level. He's faster, and will punch her in the head.


HOw are you sure about that.
Kaguya will simply regenerate.
Nappa could not even defeat vegeta who is stronger.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> Why do you guys all Vote for Nappa?
> Piccolo destroyed the moon and Nappa was stronger than Piccolo. so Nappa = moon level.
> 
> next Kaguya was gonna destroy planet sized dimension with expansieve truth seeker ball she is planet level.
> ...



Piccolo's makankosappo was calced at borderline Planet level.
Nappa is a lot faster than Kaguya (Due to Piccolo's makankosappo being Relativistic+)
Kaguya's durability doesn't scale to the Truth-seeking Ball, so she won't be able to tank Nappa's attacks.
Truth-seeking Ball requires time. By the time she gets to use it she'd be already dead.


----------



## Juub (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> Why do you guys all Vote for Nappa?
> Piccolo destroyed the moon and Nappa was stronger than Piccolo. so Nappa = moon level.
> 
> next Kaguya was gonna destroy planet sized dimension with expansieve truth seeker ball she is planet level.
> ...


Oh hai. I actually hadn't voted but thanks for reminding me.

+1 to Nappa.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> HOw are you sure about that.
> Kaguya will simply regenerate.
> Nappa could not even defeat vegeta who is stronger.



I'm sure because the Z fighters were all at least moon level at the time and Nappa shat on all of them. He isn't moon level, he's planet.

Kaguya is slower, and will eat a fist or ki blast before any hax matters.


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Piccolo's makankosappo was calced at borderline Planet level.
> Nappa is a lot faster than Kaguya (Due to Piccolo's makankosappo being Relativistic+)
> Kaguya's durability doesn't scale to the Truth-seeking Ball, so she won't be able to tank Nappa's attacks.
> Truth-seeking Ball requires time. By the time she gets to use it she'd be already dead.



sorry but Kaguya is legit planet level even without Truth-seeking Ball

Hagoromo sealed Kaguya in the moon then Hagoromo moved the moon it into orbit with his brother.

Moon mass = *7.34767309 × 10^22 kilograms* (it hadn't been hollowed out yet)

Distance covered =  *384402×10^3 m*

Now, since we don't have a timeframe, I'll assume 3 timeframes

10 minutes, 30 minutes and 1 hour

10M Velocity = 384402×10^3 m/600s = *640670 m/s*

KE =  *1.50796E+34 J*

*3.60411089866156801e+24 Tonnes of TNT* or *Large Planet level*

30M Velocity = 384402×10^3 m/1800s = *213556.667 m/s*

KE =  *1.67551E+33 J*

*4.00456500956022947e+23 Tonnes of TNT* or* Planet level*

60M Velocity = 384402×10^3 m/3600s = *106778.333 m/s*

KE =  *4.18877E+32 J *

*1.00114005736137666e+23 Tonnes of TNT* or just above baseline* Planet level
*

Calc was done by vsbattles.

so Hagoromo and Hamura are planet level and Kaguya was keeping uo with them (also stated by hagoromo that Kaguay is stronger than him) which gaver her also planet level and planet level durability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 9, 2018)

>vsbattleswiki

Yeah we're done here

Guy's definitely a sign up troll


----------



## reltek (Nov 9, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> >vsbattleswiki
> 
> Yeah we're done here
> 
> Guy's definitely a sign up troll




But it is the truth you can check the calc yourself and you can see that they are right.
and stop calling me a troll when I show you the truth.


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> sorry but Kaguya is legit planet level even without Truth-seeking Ball
> 
> Hagoromo sealed Kaguya in the moon then Hagoromo moved the moon it into orbit with his brother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> Calc was done by vsbattles.


oh, look at this. 

so, did you know piccolo busting the moon got calced at planet level by vs battle wiki?

so, nappa >>>> piccolo >> raditz >>> piccolo that destroyed the moon who is planet level. 

so, you know, not only are you wrong, you're also stupid.


----------



## Juub (Nov 9, 2018)

reltek said:


> sorry but Kaguya is legit planet level even without Truth-seeking Ball
> 
> Hagoromo sealed Kaguya in the moon then Hagoromo moved the moon it into orbit with his brother.
> 
> ...


Those are nice calcs.






reltek said:


> so Nappa = moon level.





> Nappa = moon level





> moon level





reltek said:


> Calc was done by vsbattles.


That's either textbook dishonesty or...I don't know man. What is it?


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2018)

Raditz Planet level?


----------



## Esano (Nov 10, 2018)

If Piccolo's speed feat is accepted, Nappa should win.
Kaguya does have hax which could kill/deal with Nappa though.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 10, 2018)

The World said:


> Raditz Planet level?


He is just proving to the OP that VSB wiki will have the same answer as us which is Nappa wins.


----------



## reltek (Nov 10, 2018)

Juan said:


> oh, look at this.
> 
> so, did you know piccolo busting the moon got calced at planet level by vs battle wiki?
> 
> ...





Juub said:


> Those are nice calcs.
> 
> [LINKHL]352619[/LINKHL]
> [LINKHL]352620[/LINKHL]
> ...




Yeah but Kaguya 5B planet level and is 5A Large planet level with ETSB so she has more raw power than Nappa.
who is now stupid? vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Kaguya_%C5%8Ctsutsuki


----------



## reltek (Nov 10, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> He is just proving to the OP that VSB wiki will have the same answer as us which is Nappa wins.


Yeah but Kaguya 5B planet level and is 5A Large planet level with ETSB so she has more raw power than Nappa.
vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Kaguya_%C5%8Ctsutsuki

And no Vs battles doesnt think Nappa>>Kaguya
they think Naruto is alone enough to stomp Nappa : vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:1810281

they also saying it is mismatch


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 10, 2018)

....Is this real?


----------



## Juub (Nov 10, 2018)

reltek said:


> so Nappa = moon level.





> Nappa = moon level





reltek said:


> Yeah but Kaguya 5B planet level and is 5A Large planet level with ETSB so she has more raw power than Nappa.
> who is now stupid? vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Kaguya_%C5%8Ctsutsuki


Sure, 5A with an attack that apparently takes a while to dish out. Nappa can spam planet level attacks.


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 10, 2018)

Nappa solos.


----------



## Juan (Nov 10, 2018)

reltek said:


> who is now stupid?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 10, 2018)

Let's be real, this is what gonna happen when Nappa sees that shiny Lopunny (after beating her with his own hands)


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 10, 2018)

reltek said:


> Yeah but Kaguya 5B planet level and is 5A Large planet level with ETSB so she has more raw power than Nappa.
> vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Kaguya_%C5%8Ctsutsuki
> 
> And no Vs battles doesnt think Nappa>>Kaguya
> ...


----------



## Esano (Nov 11, 2018)

reltek said:


> Yeah but Kaguya 5B planet level and is 5A Large planet level with ETSB so she has more raw power than Nappa.
> vsbattles.wikia.com/wiki/Kaguya_%C5%8Ctsutsuki
> 
> And no Vs battles doesnt think Nappa>>Kaguya
> ...


Lol at least say Madara, Sasuke or someone else. Naruto pretty much just has DC, saying he is a mismatch for Nappa is funny.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 11, 2018)

> IT GG

> Dimension bfr GG

> Ash bone of mutual killing GG

Take your pick


----------



## Juan (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> > IT GG
> 
> > Dimension bfr GG
> 
> ...


Nappa's fingers. 

That's my pick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> > IT GG
> 
> > Dimension bfr GG
> 
> ...



2 Fingers gg

>Left hand

>Right hand

Take your pick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2018)

Nappa going Oozaru is also a factor here


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 11, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> 2 Fingers gg
> 
> >Left hand
> 
> ...


Nappa has 10 fingers on each hand.

The choice is harder than i thought!


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 11, 2018)

Speed of thought >>>>>> speed of raising a hand and pointing two fingers


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Speed of thought >>>>>> speed of raising a hand and pointing two fingers



The new jplaya everybody.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Speed of thought >>>>>> speed of raising a hand and pointing two fingers


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Nappa has 10 fingers on each hand.
> 
> The choice is harder than i thought!





what are u doing here, boi? 

 u came to laugh at Sandguya as well? 


Nappa ki flexes on her and she goes ka-pow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 11, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


>


What do you mean speed of thought isn't Relativistic+?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 11, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> What do you mean speed of thought isn't Relativistic+?


Well I’d imagine superhumans and above can think and process stuff faster but still


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 11, 2018)

Blade said:


> what are u doing here, boi?
> 
> u came to laugh at Sandguya as well?
> 
> ...



Of course, i will never waste an opportunity to laugh at the Naruto characters that i dislike, captain 

That and well, after being a lurker for some time in the OBD i wanna start trying to post here too, it's a fun section after all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Of course, i will never waste an opportunity to laugh at the Naruto characters that i dislike, captain
> 
> That and well, after being a lurker for some time in the OBD i wanna start trying to post here too, it's a fun section after all








Sandguya's biggest FEAR


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Speed of thought >>>>>> speed of raising a hand and pointing two fingers


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 11, 2018)

Also...Dumbguya's thought process (if she even has thoughts) being faster than Nappa's relativistic+ fingers?

Now i've seen everything


----------



## Juan (Nov 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Speed of thought >>>>>> speed of raising a hand and pointing two fingers


----------



## Esano (Nov 11, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nappa going Oozaru is also a factor here


How so?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 11, 2018)

Esano said:


> How so?



Because then he can step on her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Esano (Nov 11, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Because then he can step on her.


Lol


I know what Great Ape does, I'm saying if Nappa doesnt instantly kill her he is going to get Haxxed. He also doesnt need great ape to kill her. 

Also, do you really want to look at the moon in a fight with Kaguya of all people? lol


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 11, 2018)

Juub said:


>


Saiyan biology is an strange thing


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


>



Pretty sure fictional characters process stuff much faster than normal humans cuz they react to stuff that normal humans can't. Eitherway kaguya destroys baldy saiyajin.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Pretty sure fictional characters process stuff much faster than normal humans cuz they react to stuff that normal humans can't. Eitherway kaguya destroys baldy saiyajin.


But Nappa can move his fingers faster than Kaguya can think


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> But Nappa can move his fingers faster than Kaguya can think



Kaguya is also relatavistic based on recent calcs


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Kaguya is also relatavistic based on recent calcs


Prove it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 12, 2018)

Kaguya is barely sub reli. Nappa is still substantially faster.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Yea she can still form a thought before nappa lifts his finger, we all know nappa in character is arrogant as fuck and tries to tank stuff.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Yea she can still form a thought before nappa lifts his finger, we all know nappa in character is arrogant as fuck and tries to tank stuff.



actually you are actually thinking of Raditz rather than Nappa.

Nappa is that guy that will instantly kill you, while Raditz will still talk and tank shit.

That's what literally happened with the 2 finger shit.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 12, 2018)

Nappa’s got a power scouter

The second he sees Kaguya’s power level shoot up

He’ll kill without hesitation

Or he’ll just kill anyways


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 12, 2018)

Bloodlust is on, too.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nappa’s got a power scouter
> 
> The second he sees Kaguya’s power level shoot up
> 
> ...



Yea the scouter that takes seconds before giving the final result? kaguya will end it before the scouter finishes calculating her PL. Plus kaguya is immortal, nappa can't kill her. He destroys her she reforms and wrecks him.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2018)

Also Nappa isn't dependent on his scouter he literally removed it the moment the Z warriors appeared in front of them and he literally wanted to outright kill them until Vegeta reminded him about the Saibaman.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Yea the scouter that takes seconds before giving the final result? kaguya will end it before the scouter finishes calculating her PL. Plus kaguya is immortal, nappa can't kill her. He destroys her *she reforms and wrecks him*.


Before or after he raises his two fingers and vaporizes her, nu-jplaya? You still haven't proven that she's up to par in speed or that she has regen'd from nothing.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> Before or after he raises his two fingers and vaporizes her, nu-jplaya? You still haven't proven that she's up to par in speed or that she has regen'd from nothing.



Lazywaka covered the speed part, while she is not as fast she is more than fast enough to keep up (she has sharingan precog and sensing to help her keep up).  Regarding her immortality, she never took an attack she needed to reform from, but it doesn't mean she can't. Madara said he was completely immortal right after absorbing the shinjuu (which is pretty much kaguya) and prior to that he got half his torso warped away and he never claimed to be one. Furthermore to prove my point the bijuu stem from kaguya which were stated to be immortal and capable of reforming.


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Lazywaka covered the speed part, while she is not as fast she is more than fast enough to keep up (she has sharingan precog and sensing to help her keep up).  Regarding her immortality, she never took an attack she needed to reform from, but it doesn't mean she can't. Madara said he was completely immortal right after absorbing the shinjuu (which is pretty much kaguya) and prior to that he got half his torso warped away and he never claimed to be one. Furthermore to prove my point the bijuu stem from kaguya which were stated to be immortal and capable of reforming.



Waka clearly said that Nappa's still substantially faster. And he's correct, Nappa's too fast for Kaguya.

The burden of proof is on you. Until you can prove she can regen from literally nothing your point is moot.

Didn't Guy almost kill Madara after he absorbed the tree and Madara literally said "You almost got me"?
Either way, Madara also said his Susano'o's sword can destroy all things in the universe. His word means jack shit when he says such hyperbolic things with nothing to back them up(or even worse - something to actually contradict them).


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> Waka clearly said that Nappa's still substantially faster. And he's correct, Nappa's too fast for Kaguya.
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. Until you can prove she can regen from literally nothing your point is moot.
> 
> ...



But nothing kaguya can't keep up with. And no guy almost killed a madara who didn't absorb the shinjuu tree yet, madara pre absorbing the shinjuu tree had insane regeneration only, after absorbing the shinjuu tree he became completely immortal. Edo tensei could regenerate from nothing, and only a select few immortal beings in narutoverse require sealing to get rid off (Bijuus, juubi/kaguya, edo tensei) madara absorbed the shinjuu which granted him immortality. It completely makes sense that madara can regenerate from nothing when edo tensei can and have shown the feats to, inverse immortality of that degree exists so if a god tier character was said to posses immortality of that level, you have nothing to doubt his words. Its your words against the mangaka not mine.


----------



## Juub (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Regarding her immortality, she never took an attack she needed to reform from, but it doesn't mean she can't.


Not how argumentation works.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 12, 2018)

Juub said:


> Not how argumentation works.



It's like saying that as Nappa never tanked a Hakai from Beerus, doesn't mean that he can't do it

My sides, kek.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Juub said:


> Not how argumentation works.



They get scaled to edo regeneration, last time i checked scaling was a thing here.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> They get scaled to edo regeneration, last time i checked scaling was a thing here.



I don't remember an EDO being destroyed 100% into nothingness, which Nappa can do to her btw, and then regenerate, there was always a part of it left . Nor do i get why she gets scaled to EDO when Madara wasn't EDO at all when he was the jinchurikii of the 10 tails tbh.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> *Lazywaka covered the speed part, while she is not as fast she is more than fast enough to keep up (she has sharingan precog and sensing to help her keep up). *  Madara said he was completely immortal right after absorbing the shinjuu (which is pretty much kaguya) and prior to that he got half his torso warped away and he never claimed to be one. Furthermore to prove my point the bijuu stem from kaguya which were stated to be immortal and capable of reforming.



He literally  just said that Nappa had a substantial speed advantage against her.  Since she was barely sub relativistic.


> *Regarding her immortality, she never took an attack she needed to reform from, but it doesn't mean she can't. *


That's not how Regen or immortality works  in the OBD man.  You cant just claim shit that never happened and  expect people to believe you. She never regened from nothing and she has never taken an attack of Nappa's caliber. Therefore when Nappa two fingers her, she won't be able to do shit and will get disintigrated.


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> It's like saying that as Nappa never tanked a Hakai from Beerus, doesn't mean that he can't do it
> 
> My sides, kek.



YOUR argument is ridiculous because there was never a statement that implies what you are saying, and i not only have a statemement to back up my claim, its been hammered on by the mangaka himself and the fact that said statement was NOT contradicted alongside the fact that we have seen on panel that is weaker characters of the same verse have this feat.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> YOUR argument is ridiculous because there was never a statement that implies what you are saying, and i not only have a statemement to back up my claim, its been hammered on by the mangaka himself and the fact that said statement was NOT contradicted alongside the fact that we have seen on panel that is weaker characters of the same verse have this feat.



Is that statement on the same level as "My sword can destroy all things in the universe?"


----------



## Juub (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> YOUR argument is ridiculous because there was never a statement that implies what you are saying, and i not only have a statemement to back up my claim, its been hammered on by the mangaka himself and the fact that said statement was NOT contradicted alongside the fact that we have seen on panel that is weaker characters of the same verse have this feat.


Yeah once again, not how argumentation works. I’m sure you could make a good case for Kaguya winning but so far you’ve failed at that and pretty miserably too.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 12, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Is that statement on the same level as "My sword can destroy all things in the universe?"


Universe level Madara?


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 12, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> He literally  just said that Nappa had a substantial speed advantage against her.  Since she was barely sub relativistic.
> 
> That's not how Regen or immortality works  in the OBD man.  You cant just claim shit that never happened and  expect people to believe you. She never regened from nothing and she has never taken an attack of Nappa's caliber. Therefore when Nappa two fingers her, she won't be able to do shit and will get disintigrated.



Yea i know there are types to immortality, what i'm saying is kaguya has the edo type of immortality, edo's have feats of being destroyed to nothingness, edo madara and muu got destroyed by madara's meteor also madara and hashi were in the barrier when juubito nuked the barrier with quad juubidama, so theire you go again and many more examples of edo's regenerating from nothing @Duke Ysmir01, back to why kaguya can be scaled to edo feats i because the mangaka (Kishimoto) has hammered the fact that their regeneration is on a level that only sealing would work and NOTHING, i repeat NOTHING has contradicted this statement. The only immortals that only sealing was an option for are bijuu/kaguya/edo/juubi/shinjuu absorbed madara. 

momoshiki was immortal yet nobody bothered sealing him because his immortality is not the same as kaguya's or others i mentioned earlier, thats why there was no statement that puts his immortality on kags leve etc etc


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 12, 2018)

I didn't know this forum had 2 Keishins


----------



## Juan (Nov 12, 2018)

"nappa can't kill kaguya"

yeah so what, he'll just throw her out of the fucking planet


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 12, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> edo's have feats of being destroyed to nothingness, edo madara and muu got destroyed by madara's meteor also madara and hashi were in the barrier when juubito nuked the barrier with quad juubidama, so theire you go again and many more examples of edo's regenerating from nothing @Duke Ysmir01,


They were not destroyed to nothingness in any of the listed examples, at best they were pulverized. Also which chapter or link to Madara and Hashirama being nuked by the juubidama?

And why would Kaguya scale to Edo, when she has never shown to regenerate in the same manner like them? When was she ever stated to have the same type of immortality as them? 

Only sealing working on Kaguya could be easily explained due to the fact no attack could cause her significant harm. She tanked multiple of Naruto's BJD after all irrc.

Madara was almost killed ( his own words) by 8th Gate Gai, and Madara was nowhere near even blown to pieces. Why would Kaguya have far superior immortality?


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2018)

When did Madara or Kaguya ever regenerate from being vaporized? Kaguya got the equivalent of being being dismembered and was basically resealed/defeated as a result of that. And even if she COULD, its evident it takes her a long time to recover, long enough for the match to be over. Nappa is faster, Nappa is far stronger and tougher, and Nappa likes to kill.

There is no reason for 110 posts to cover this.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 12, 2018)

Sidenote: Where's the recent calc of Piccolo's moonbusting feat, or did one of the old one get accepted recently? I'm assuming that's the feat that gives him relativistic speed.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Sidenote: Where's the recent calc of Piccolo's moonbusting feat, or did one of the old one get accepted recently? I'm assuming that's the feat that gives him relativistic speed.


I think both


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 12, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I think both


Where? Can't find it in the blogs or calc section.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Where? Can't find it in the blogs or calc section.


Idk tbh


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2018)

Five votes for Kaguya..


----------



## Esano (Nov 12, 2018)

I think scaling Kaguya to Edo is fine, but I dont recall edo regening from _literally _nothing.

I think the main point of contention is speed. If Nappa hits Kaguya, she is dead, if she can Mindfuck/BFR/Soulfuck/etc Nappa, he is dead.

They are both relativistic, so the question is basically this:
What is greater, the difference between Kaguya's speed and Nappa's speed, or the difference between the speed of thought and lifting a finger?


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 12, 2018)

Edo regen is said to be soul based. Going by it's description its more akin to being incorporeal than just regen.

 That said there's no reason to scale Kaguya to something that specific. Not all immortality is the same. Just because she's stronger than any known edo zombie doesn't mean we're going to scale her to a completely different type of immortality.


----------



## Esano (Nov 13, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Edo regen is said to be soul based. Going by it's description its more akin to being incorporeal than just regen.
> 
> That said there's no reason to scale Kaguya to something that specific. Not all immortality is the same. Just because she's stronger than any known edo zombie doesn't mean we're going to scale her to a completely different type of immortality.


Maybe it is a bit to vague to scale, it just makes sense, and Madara obviously had a large amount of regen himself so it isn't baseless.
But I get what you mean. Edo regen is more returning the body to the soul. Though I guess you could argue that it's the power of the jutsu doing it, but I don't know if that would be enough to scale it.

Do you happen to know the speeds of the two number wise? I'm not sure what the accepted timeframe for Nappa's calc or which calc is the fastest for Naruto.


----------



## Cain1234 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow 25% support for kaguya.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 14, 2018)

Kaguya has a better chance against Nappa, than DBS against SS. Kaguya still loses.


----------



## Alita (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm curious to know, why do people believe that nappa's two fingers can kill kaguya when she was confident that her own planet busting truth seeker ball would not do her in? Her ultimate attack was put at like 88 zettatons while piccolo's moon buster was only at like 37 zettatons if I remember right.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 14, 2018)

For all we know she was intending to teleport away before it hit her.


----------



## Alita (Nov 14, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> For all we know she was intending to teleport away before it hit her.



Once kaguya was sealed her truth seeker disappeared which strongly implies she needed to be there and without restrictions in order to form and properly set off her truth seeker. Also she suggested she would not die due to her immortality unlike the others which strongly implies she could take a direct hit and come out good as new either through her own durability or regeneration.


----------



## reltek (Nov 15, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm curious to know, why do people believe that nappa's two fingers can kill kaguya when she was confident that her own planet busting truth seeker ball would not do her in? Her ultimate attack was put at like 88 zettatons while piccolo's moon buster was only at like 37 zettatons if I remember right.



Finally someone gets it.

and also nappa's two fingers  arent a moon or planetary attack


----------



## reltek (Nov 15, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> For all we know she was intending to teleport away before it hit her.



if you read naruto chapter 683

Kaguya could move the snow without being in the dimension.
she could the same with her truth seeker ball escape her dimension and expand her truth seeker ball without being in the dimension.
but she stayed in her dimension to fight against team 7 meaning she was gonna tank her own attack.


----------



## reltek (Nov 15, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Nonsens


read naruto chapter 683


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 15, 2018)

Enough. This is getting ridiculous. Kaguya gets stomped.

@iwandesu  can you please lock this.?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah, I ran out of popcorn so the shows over.

Nice performance guys, can't wait till the next one.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 15, 2018)

9 votes for Kaguya


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 15, 2018)

How the hell is this still going on? And 9 votes for Kaguya? My hope in humanity is lost


----------



## Esano (Nov 15, 2018)

reltek said:


> Finally someone gets it.
> 
> and also nappa's two fingers  arent a moon or planetary attack


Yes it is.

Nappa >>>Raditz ( so much so that Nappa literally grows raditzes )>>Piccolo=Planet



Voyeur said:


> Enough. This is getting ridiculous. Kaguya gets stomped.
> 
> @iwandesu  can you please lock this.?


I wouldnt call it a stomp, it's like saying someone speedblitzing Charles Xavier is a stomp. 

If Nappa doesnt instantly kill her, he loses.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2018)

I wouldnt say this is a complete stomp
Nappa needs to instantly kill her  which he will most times but still


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

Anybody got the calc of Piccolo's moon feat?


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I wouldnt say this is a complete stomp
> Nappa needs to instantly kill her  which he will most times but still


Yeah, I would say that a stomp is when character A cannot be killed by character B, or when character B has no chance to win.



Ayy lmao said:


> Anybody got the calc of Piccolo's moon feat?


For speed or power?

I don't know what the accepted value is for either but here is one for DC:


Speed wise, it depends on the timeframe, I am not sure which one is accepted.

1 Second ~ Light Speed
60 Seconds ~ 2% light speed / Mach 17,000


For Kaguya I guess we would look at Toneri's feat, or the Chibaku Tensei made by Naruto and Sasuke for DC/Power, and Toneri's slash for speed. (Or Madara's light slash, Relativistic Naruto for life! XD)
She is like Small Planet-Planet level and like 4 or 5 digit mach/ MHS-Subrelativistic afaik

I would like to see what the accepted speeds are, from what I can tell they _that _far apart, but I don't remember exactly how fast the feats in Naruto were, and I don't know the accepted time frame for Piccolo.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> For speed or power?


I know the DC is accepted, but the speed afaik has never been accepted due to it being an outlier or something .

Kaguya is mach 5000 or something, scaling from The last i believe. Naruto dodging madara's attack can't be proven to not be aimdodging, so it's not calcable.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> I know the DC is accepted, but the speed afaik has never been accepted due to it being an outlier or something .
> 
> Kaguya is mach 5000 or something, scaling from The last i believe. Naruto dodging madara's attack can't be proven to not be aimdodging, so it's not calcable.


I was just joking about Madara. Though the way I remember the feat the lines and the TSB staff being cut seemed to imply he actually dodged it.

I am pretty sure that the Piccolo speed feat is accepted for speed,( Though I don't know what time frame), otherwise, I don't think everyone would agree on Nappa winning. Most people here seem to be saying he is much faster than Kaguya.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

Kaguya actually scales to this:



As for the Piccolo feat, I think we went with assuming 5 or 10 seconds for the speed and power going off the debri still being in the air from Gohans rampage. While I'm usually against getting energy values with assumed timeframes, this one actually has a basis for the numbers given so I think moments like these can be seen as "the exception."


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> I was just joking about Madara. Though the way I remember the feat the lines and the TSB staff being cut seemed to imply he actually dodged it.


dont think we are talking about the same feat.



LazyWaka said:


> As for the Piccolo feat, I think we went with assuming 5 or 10 seconds for the speed and power going off the debri still being in the air from Gohans rampage.


  why is it no longer considered an outlier, considering it had been for years


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Kaguya actually scales to this:


Oh thats new, Coolio. I havent watched much of Boruto and have been away for a bit.



> As for the Piccolo feat, I think we went with assuming 5 or 10 seconds for the speed and power going off the debri still being in the air from Gohans rampage. While I'm usually against getting energy values with assumed timeframes, this one actually has a basis for the numbers given so I think moments like these can be seen as "the exception."


Makes sense.

But I'm more talking about the speed than the energy values.

If the timeframe is 10 seconds, that would make the beam like Mach 80,000, so Nappa would be 8x faster. If it was 5 seconds that would be 16x faster. So is raising a hand and firing a blast 8x-16x slower than thinking? Idk.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> dont think we are talking about the same feat.



Light Fang?



> why is it no longer considered an outlier, considering it had been for years



I always thought the issue was the timeframe not it being an outlier.

Roshi's may be an outlier but it lends to showing that Piccolo's isnt. There are also a good number of other relativistic beams later in the series.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> Oh thats new, Coolio. I havent watched much of Boruto and have been away for a bit.
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> ...



Not by how we interpret blitzing here. Though when Kaguya teleports people she sends herself as well unless she uses a portal, so while she can send Nappa to another dimension she'll still get 2 fingered before she can escape his sight. At worst Nappa still gets a Pyrrhic victory.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> Light Fang?


how do you know that naruto didnt aimdoge? we know his ashura form gives him precog, so him aimdodging makes perfect sense.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> how do you know that naruto didnt aimdoge? we know his ashura form gives him precog, so him aimdodging makes perfect sense.



aim dodging doesn't slow down the attack.

 so what's the problem with it?

So through out the whole series since madara became a juubi jin one  who isn't even top 5 of the strongest character, is not well known for his speed, his ability is literally borrowed from the strongest character, and somehow has the fastest attack in the whole series?

So how is Naruto aim dodging the attack equivalent to  the attack is not LS nor is it not usable for the series?


Heck does that mean if I somehow aim dodge a gun it equate to the bullet being slow and cannot be use to kill?

I am not saying we should accept the groundless DB but the concept why it isn't accepted is kind of bullshit especially with the excuse of Naruto aim dodging it and somehow you guys have a stance that we should ignore it because Naruto aim dodge it.


Also this is one of the difference between Kizaru's case and Madara's case.

One Madara has no discrediting evidence for the Databook entry because 1 Naruto as you said aim dodge the attack, two no one in the series has ever reacted to said attack, 3 and both the manga and the DB said the same thing about it.

As for Kizaru we have evidence discreting the databook entry due to the manga.

1 of those evidence is when Kizaru use his ability slowly which he does a lot of times, another when he reformed his head during the ace battle, another evidence of him not being LS when he got himself cut in half and he literally was reforming slowly.

another evidence was when Brook Reacted to Kizaru's light moving.

and more evidence is when Rayleigh blocked Kizaru during his travel. The calc for this is not accepted but there is one evidence people tend to ignore here.

the light already arrived in its intended position  but somehow Kizaru is still at the other end of the path getting blocked by Rayleigh.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> so how is Naruto aim dodging the attack equivalent to the attack is not LS nor is it not usable for the series?
> 
> 
> Heck does that mean if I somehow aim dodge a gun it equate to the bullet being slow and cannot be use to kill?


i'm not saying the attack isnt lightspeed, i'm just saying we cant prove naruto didnt move before madara attacked him. Naruto has consistently shown to be able to predict where an attack is coming from, while using Ashura. 

As for Madara having the fastest attack, he doesnt , but dont think anybody is going to scale stronger character's speed to his. I personally have no problem with it.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> how do you know that naruto didnt aimdoge? we know his ashura form gives him precog, so him aimdodging makes perfect sense.



I dont see how it makes perfect sense tbh.

If he aim dodged, he would have ducked down before the attack launched, right? Madara has precog/visual prowess as well and is just as fast as Naruto. If Naruto aim dodged, then Madara would have shot his attack out at nothing, and then swung his head at nothing. That doesn't really make sense to me.

I can't exactly prove he didn't aim dodge it, as we don't get to see the attack, but the way it is shown pretty heavily implies he dodged it, He even says "Woah" as it nearly misses him.

I know it is subjective, but if you asked 10 people to look at the panels I'm pretty sure they would say he dodged the attack. That is kind of the point of it being there, to begin with.

Even the Anime clearly shows him dodging it, and while that is secondary canon, it is just a way to

The panel also shows Naruto and the attack both moving.

I feel like there was something else I should have mentioned but I can't remember what, I haven't argued this feat in like, over a year. If I remember ill edit it in.

I guess it isn't really possible to _prove _he didn't aimdodge, so I guess it isn't quantifiable, but I think actually dodging it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Six Samurai (Nov 16, 2018)

Kaguya all the way.

She can open up portals to other dimensions....

Basically she can send Nappa into a volcano and he's pretty much dead the moment he touches that magma.

I'm a little surprised that the results are so lop-sided in Nappa's favor. He's nothing.

It's a no contest, Kaguya wins.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

Dont recall kaguya using any genjutsu outside of IT which has a bit of a start up time. And we dont know if she can use more casual genjutsu. (Sure she's definitely physically capable of it but we can't say that she knows how.)


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Dont recall kaguya using any genjutsu outside of IT which has a bit of a start up time. And we dont know if she can use more casual genjutsu. (Sure she's definitely physically capable of it but we can't say that she knows how.)



I havent read Naruto basically since it ended. I guess I need to read the chapters again. Wasnt the startup time because she was using the moon to project IT? If Nappa is just looking at her eye it should work instantly no? I could be mistaken.

Also I don't really see why she wouldn't be able to use other Genjutsu, besides being physically capable, she has used IT, so she obviously knows how to use Genjutsu.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2018)

Water Style said:


> Kaguya all the way.
> 
> She can open up portals to other dimensions....
> 
> ...


He can fly you nincompoop


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

The World said:


> He can fly you nincompoop


She should be able to teleport him into the lava itself.

But I dont think it would even tickle Nappa unless we want to use lowball outliers, DB characters have shown a weakness to heat at times, as dumb as that is.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> She should be able to teleport him into the lava itself.
> 
> But I dont think it would even tickle Nappa unless we want to use lowball outliers, DB characters have shown a weakness to heat at times, as dumb as that is.


When did she teleport anyone directly into lava?


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

The World said:


> When did she teleport anyone directly into lava?


She didn't. Thats why I used the word _should_...

She does it with ice.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> But I dont think it would even tickle Nappa unless we want to use lowball outliers, DB characters have shown a weakness to heat at times, as dumb as that is.



I honestly can't think of canon examples of that happening, it's only ever been in the movies where heat/the Sun has killed anybody or even done serious damage.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> I honestly can't think of canon examples of that happening, it's only ever been in the movies where heat/the Sun has killed anybody or even done serious damage.



Well GT has it and some idiots believe GT is canon.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

Esano said:


> She didn't. Thats why I used the word _should_...



It doesn't really matter, at that point in the fight lava shouldn't really harm any of them considering the shit they were blocking in the war.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> I honestly can't think of canon examples of that happening, it's only ever been in the movies where heat/the Sun has killed anybody or even done serious damage.


Yeah there isn't really anything in the Manga, I was mostly thinking of Super.



shade0180 said:


> It doesn't really matter, at that point in the fight lava shouldn't really harm any of them considering the shit they were blocking in the war.


Yeah I know, I was just making the point that flight may not stop it, even if it wouldnt hurt him anyway.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

The World said:


> When did she teleport anyone directly into lava?



She didn't doesn't mean she can't.

she literally teleported Nardo and Sauce directly inside a solid Ice at one point.


 Kaguya fight is full of PIS like that.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

Also happened in Z anime, Goku vs Frieza. Also, Naruto's and Sasuke's durability should be about the same as Nappa's, and both were clearly hurt by Kaguya's lava. Kaguya's lava is made of her power, it's not regular lava. Same reason why her ice can freeze Naruto's and Sasuke's small planet level attacks.

 Goku was also using a suit, when he went into the Earths' core.




Esano said:


> I dont see how it makes perfect sense tbh.


If what you are saying is true, then Kaguya stomps, considering the distance Naruto started moving from.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

Kaguyas lava is probably way more dangerous than the real deal considering naruto and sasuke also had difficulty with her ice. But even if she does teleport nappa into her lava it likely won't be enough to stop hom.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Also happened in Z anime, Goku vs Frieza



Good thing anime Z is non-canon.

 we are using the manga as canon and DBS anime as Canon because that's what's been canon since forever.


There's a reason we don't take goku being afraid of syringe needle which was shown in the anime seriously, it never happened in the manga..


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> If what you are saying is true, then Kaguya stomps, considering the distance Naruto started moving from.


I don't know what you mean tbh. All I am saying is that Naruto did have movement that was relative to the attack in some sense, that he didn't move out of the way before the attack.

He would actually be slower than light, as either way. He would have moved less than the attack

Also like I said before, even if Naruto was FTL+ it still wouldn't be a stomp, neither one stomps since they can both kill each other, and the speed difference wouldn't be THAT huge.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Kaguyas lava is probably way more dangerous than the real deal considering naruto and sasuke also had difficulty with her ice. But even if she does teleport nappa into her lava it likely won't be enough to stop hom.


Yeah Nappa can easily no sell planet level attacks, the Lava is likely Moon-Small Planet at best


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Good thing anime Z is non-canon.


No need to tell me, I know. I only mentioned it since you brought up GT.



Esano said:


> I don't know what you mean tbh. All I am saying is that Naruto did have movement that was relative to the attack in some sense, that he didn't move out of the way before the attack.
> 
> He would actually be slower than light, as either way. He would have moved less than the attack
> 
> Also like I said before, even if Naruto was FTL+ it still wouldn't be a stomp, neither one stomps since they can both kill each other, and the speed difference wouldn't be THAT huge.


The speed difference wouldn't be that big, but the durability would. Nappa isnt one-shotting someone with higher durability and regeneration, unless he is much faster. Kaguya on the other hand has a chance of one-shotting him with genjutsu, if their speed is about the same.


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> No need to tell me, I know. I only mentioned it since you brought up GT.
> 
> 
> The speed difference wouldn't be that big, but the durability would. Nappa isnt one-shotting someone with higher durability and regeneration, unless he is much faster. Kaguya on the other hand has a chance of one-shotting him with genjutsu, if their speed is about the same.



Nappa is the one with higher durability tho.
I think it has been agreed here that he one shots her.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> . Nappa isnt one-shotting someone with higher durability




actually nappa's the one with superior stat.

 Kaguya's advantages are her hax, like porting or dragging nappa into another Dimension. Mind you there's a problem with that, I don't remember how we deal with this. but, If Kaguya could destroy the dimension by destroying the planet. Nothing is stopping Nappa from doing the same thing. So Kaguya's best bet is IT or some other form of Hax.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> actually nappa's the one with superior stat.


i was assuming Kaguya was planet level, and Nappa only was small planet level, but looking at the calcs again i was wrong.  Nappa is planet level too, whereas kaguya is only with a slowly charged attack.




Esano said:


> Nappa is the one with higher durability tho.
> I think it has been agreed here that he one shots her.


Yeah you are right, Nappa is 7 Zettatons iny, Kaguya is only in DC, planet level with a slowly charged attack and can still be dismembered by attacks much weaker.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

I thought piccolos feat was closer to 30+ zettatons?


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 16, 2018)

It's 7 Zettaton assuming the explosion took 60 seconds,  but it seems 5-15 seconds is the timeframe that most are going with, so it's  much higher.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

Makes sense.

Cus I was about to point out that kaguyas durability is actually higher than just 1.2 zettatons.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 16, 2018)

KE with an assumed timeframe?


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

justsomedude said:


> KE with an assumed timeframe?



I'm pretty sure we make exceptions for the "can't get ke with assumed timeframes" rule if the time frame can be justified beyond "it looks fast". In this case we have debris from gohans rampage to justify it.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 16, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm pretty sure we make exceptions for the "can't get ke with assumed timeframes" rule if the time frame can be justified beyond "it looks fast". In this case we have debris from gohans rampage to justify it.


okay, I just glanced at the calc and it seemed pretty arbitrary aka "a small timeframe makes sense".


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

It was pointed out in the comments (and I'm pretty sure a calc for it in the calc section) that the debris I mentioned can be used to justify it.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

justsomedude said:


> okay, I just glanced at the calc and it seemed pretty arbitrary aka "a small timeframe makes sense".



this kind of gets accepted this days,

 we have the shit from buso renkin and Samurai deeper kyo, there's also the one piece meteor a lot of bleach calc considering there's literally almost no background to scale to because Kubo and so on. So being picky about this, now is kind of....  what's the word I'm looking for here? dumb??


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

We usually just go with a minute as a default unless there's a basis for less, which we have here.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> this kind of gets accepted this days,
> 
> we have the shit from buso renkin and Samurai deeper kyo, there's also the one piece meteor a lot of bleach calc considering there's literally almost no background to scale to because Kubo and so on. So being picky about this, now is kind of....  what's the word I'm looking for here? dumb??


Ke with an assumed time frame is not accepted. 
So better keep searching for that word


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2018)

justsomedude said:


> Ke with an assumed time frame is not accepted.


actually it is accepted as long as it is reasonable.

where did you think they pull off most of the time in calcs.

 I mean we are calcing still images so assumed timeframe happens a lot. We just need a point of reference like falling shit and all.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> actually it is accepted as long as it is reasonable.
> 
> where did you think they pull off most of the time in calcs.
> 
> I mean we are calcing still images so assumed timeframe happens a lot. We just need a point of reference like falling shit and all.


I didn't say I was against using timeframes that was derived from a logical standpoint, such as "falling and shit". I was under the impression this feat was just using 1min-5min "because it looked fast", but Waka brought up something about falling debris used for the timeframe in this particular feat, which is where I simply said okay. 
anyway I'm out this bitch, this is irrelevant to the main topic.


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2018)

What's literally stopping the fight at the start of Nappa just punching Kaguya's head off?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 17, 2018)

A beam is much faster


----------



## Esano (Nov 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> What's literally stopping the fight at the start of Nappa just punching Kaguya's head off?


The distance between his fist and her head.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Is this even a fight ?

Nappa is most probably one of the DUMBEST characters of all time.

That retard needed coach Vegeta to tell him to dodge Krillin’s Destructo Disc. If Vegeta didn’t do that, Nappa would have been a goner.

The guy would stupidly try to tank Kaguya’s ash bone and he would get disintegrated.

Now don’t get me wrong; Kaguya can be pretty dumb at times, but not Nappa-level dumb.

Besides; she was stated able to obliterate her entire dimension and last time I checked, her dimensions contained moons and possibly star(s). She can even cast a genjutsu that has a planetary range.

If ever Kaguya would have to bend over for Nappa to fist her, it would be in an Infinite Tsukuyomi dream. That retard ain’t beating Kaguya, not with her superior level of strength. Besides, she has actual HAX whilst Nappa doesn’t. She has so many ways of defeating that clown. Plus, she’s immortal and he’s not.

How is this even a fight ?

Nappa is outclassed. Sorry.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 27, 2018)

He has cometh.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


>


I must agree that Volcanic Explosion is cool and all. However, I also expect an argument from you that clarifies how this is supposed to put a dent on Kaguya.

Look; Nappa is not Vegeta. He’s dumb and would try to tank any attack Kaguya throws at him.

Besides, Volcanic Explosion; although it destroyed East City pretty quickly, was merely only used on a bunch of fodder citizens. You can’t really use that as an argument. It does add a sense of comic relief since he’s using his fingers & Kaguya is a woman (LOL), but in all seriousness, I doubt such an attack would be able to do anything fatal to her. Case in point; besides the comic relief that it adds, I don’t understand why most of you ramble on and on about this technique. It wasn’t even used on an opponent on the same level & having similar characteristics as Kaguya. Nappa would die from a hole in his chest, whilst Kaguya wouldn’t.

Due to her immortality, durability & ability to create portals (+ Ame no Minaka); she can deal with Nappa’s techniques handily.

However; I fail to see how Nappa can deal with IT, Ash Bones, ETSB, and Ame no Minaka.

Kaguya would easily end him with a combination of Ash Bones & Yomotsu Hirasaka. Her arsenal is too vast for the likes of Nappa... and Nappa ? He’s simply too dumb and overrated. He’s a mere brute.


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> I must agree that Volcanic Explosion is cool and all. However, I also expect an argument from you that clarifies how this is supposed to put a dent on Kaguya.
> 
> Look; Nappa is not Vegeta. He’s dumb and would try to tank any attack Kaguya throws at him.
> 
> ...


Kaguya is borderline retarded herself and in this scenario, it's a bloodlust battle.

He's superior to her in every stat. He's above Raditz, who's small planet level+ in both DC and durability and is relativistic+
The only attack she has that packs enough power to actually kill Nappa(Expansive TSB)requires prep and certain conditions that she doesn't have in this match. Even if she did, she still gets double fingered before she's able to pull it off.

Her immortality means jack shit here. Prove to me that she's capable of regeneration from literally nothing. Until then, she dies to Nappa.


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 27, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


>


I thought the word "border" only spooked Mexicans


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> I thought the word "border" only spooked Mexicans


It's more like, you are being too generous to her by saying only "borderline"


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 27, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> It's more like, you are being too generous to her by saying only "borderline"


Well, she did manage to hold off an angry gay couple without wearing a helmet.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> Well, she did manage to hold off an angry gay couple without wearing a helmet.



Good point 
But take into account that stopping two retards doesn't mean she ain't one


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> Kaguya is borderline retarded herself and in this scenario, it's a bloodlust battle.


Take into consideration the circumstances of her battle with Naruto & Sasuke; she was chakra-hungry; she was more interested in siphoning their chakra than in outright killing them.

She seemed retarded and dumb out of her greed and gluttony, which is not the case here since she’s bloodlusted. She would benefit more from being bloodlusted than good ol’ Nappa would. You’d be wise to remember that.

Besides; if you still find her dumb, she can manifest her will (Black Zetsu) anytime she wants, much unlike Nappa who doesn’t have coach Vegeta at his disposal in this battle. She can have BZ dictate her what to do, and he can also act independently of her. If you also want, we can go over the BZ thingy & neglect his existence over the course of this battle.



> He's superior to her in every stat. He's above Raditz, who's small planet level+ in both DC and durability and is relativistic+
> The only attack she has that packs enough power to actually kill Nappa(Expansive TSB)requires prep and certain conditions that she doesn't have in this match. Even if she did, she still gets double fingered before she's able to pull it off.


ETSB being the only attack ?
Did you forget Ash Bones ?

Any attack/energy beam that Nappa could possibly launch at her, she could just open a portal in front of herself and have the attack be transported into another dimension. Oh and guess what ? She could send back the attack right back at him by opening another portal next to him right after the attack was gulped by the previous portal. Nappa would eat that attack like the sitting duck he is and he wouldn’t even know where the attack came from like the confused idiot he is. She could even use that same attack he threw at her, use it as a diversion as she slips an Ash Bone right up his arse and sees him getting disintegrated soon afterwards. She could toy with him the way Merged Zamasu toyed with Goku & Vegeta did in the manga just by using portals. She has so many ways of creating diversions & defeating/killing him that you could write an entire book.

As for when he uses VE, the moment he decides to lift his finger; Kaguya simply has to switch to the ice dimension and have Nappa encased completely in ice, temporarily restricting his movements. She could prepare a nasty attack in the meanwhile. Any other attack of Nappa gets swallowed by her portals and thrown into another dimension or right back at him.

Then again, what can Nappa do against IT, Ash Bone, Yomotsu Hirasaka & Ame no Minaka ?

She could even place him under an illusion, have him put his precious 2 fingers up his arse and have himself blow up.



Oh and her immortality means something. She can actually regenerate in case Nappa injures her. But Nappa ? He sure damn can’t. Besides, he has nothing that can reduce her to nothingness. All of his attacks were used against fodder that can’t be compared to Kaguya in any shape or manner.

Besides; prove what he can do against the likes of the aforementioned — Ash Bones, IT, YH & Ameno.

It’s going to be fun.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> -snip-



Once again, none of this shit matters for the xth fucking time since Nappa has been shown to go for the kill.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 27, 2018)

Double post blox


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> Once again, none of this shit matters for the xth fucking time since Nappa has been shown to go for the kill.


So you don’t have anything worthwhile to add I presume ?

Boring.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> So you don’t have anything worthwhile to add I presume ?
> 
> Boring.


You haven't added anything that hasn't been addressed. Stay mad that Kaguya still loses.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> You haven't added anything that hasn't been addressed. Stay mad that Kaguya still loses.


At least provide some constructive arguments as to why she loses. 

All you did was provide some comments for comic relief, most probably to garner some positive ratings. You got some lewd ratings too but that’s okay. I’ll at least grant you a friendly as sign of acknowledgment.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> Take into consideration the circumstances of her battle with Naruto & Sasuke; she was chakra-hungry; she was more interested in siphoning their chakra than in outright killing them.
> 
> She seemed retarded and dumb out of her greed and gluttony, which is not the case here since she’s bloodlusted. She would benefit more from being bloodlusted than good ol’ Nappa would. You’d be wise to remember that.
> 
> Besides; if you still find her dumb, she can manifest her will (Black Zetsu) anytime she wants, much unlike Nappa who doesn’t have coach Vegeta at his disposal in this battle. She can have BZ dictate her what to do, and he can also act independently of her. If you also want, we can go over the BZ thingy & neglect his existence over the course of this battle.


Bloodlusted Nappa: Raises his hand and fires away
Bloodlusted Kaguya: Still needs time to set shit up for truth seeking balls



> ETSB being the only attack ?
> Did you forget Ash Bones ?


Assuming Kaguya even manages to use that move in time, wouldn't the projectile just get destroyed by Nappa's in-coming blast?



> Any attack/energy beam that Nappa could possibly launch at her, she could just open a portal in front of herself and have the attack be transported into another dimension. Oh and guess what ? She could send back the attack right back at him by opening another portal next to him right after the attack was gulped by the previous portal. Nappa would eat that attack like the sitting duck he is and he wouldn’t even know where the attack came from like the confused idiot he is. She could even use that same attack he threw at her, use it as a diversion as she slips an Ash Bone right up his arse and sees him getting disintegrated soon afterwards. She could toy with him the way Merged Zamasu toyed with Goku & Vegeta did in the manga just by using portals. She has so many ways of creating diversions & defeating/killing him that you could write an entire book.


Again, how would any of this work when Nappa is significantly faster than Kaguya? And wouldn't a bloodlusted Kaguya instantly go for an attack instead of trying to set up a portal and turtle?



> As for when he uses VE, the moment he decides to lift his finger; Kaguya simply has to switch to the ice dimension and have Nappa encased completely in ice, temporarily restricting his movements. She could prepare a nasty attack in the meanwhile. Any other attack of Nappa gets swallowed by her portals and thrown into another dimension or right back at him.


Being encased in ice is going to delay Nappa? Are you serious?



> Then again, what can Nappa do against IT, Ash Bone, Yomotsu Hirasaka & Ame no Minaka ?


Blow Kaguya up before she can use any of those, for a start.



> Oh and her immortality means something. She can actually regenerate in case Nappa injures her.


It doesn't mean anything because any good hit would leave Kaguya as either a pile of ash or a semi-liquid red puddle


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> Take into consideration the circumstances of her battle with Naruto & Sasuke; she was chakra-hungry; she was more interested in siphoning their chakra than in outright killing them.
> 
> She seemed retarded and dumb out of her greed and gluttony, which is not the case here since she’s bloodlusted. She would benefit more from being bloodlusted than good ol’ Nappa would. You’d be wise to remember that.
> 
> ...



Your entire argument pretty much falls apart the moment you actually use your brain.

Radtiz is relativistic+, faster than Kaguya. Raditz shrugged off a small planet level+ ki blast from Piccolo and blitzed him and Goku.
Nappa>>Raditz.
Bloodlusted Nappa just ends her a few seconds earlier.

And don't her bones need to penetrate her target's body first? Because as far as I know, that ain't going to happen with Nappa.

@Duke Ysmir01 Speaking of people in need of a helmet...


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 27, 2018)

Nappa: 2 fingers
kaguya:


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

SSBMonado said:


> : Assuming Kaguya even manages to use that move in time, wouldn't the projectile just get destroyed by Nappa's in-coming blast?


She’d simply need to throw the Ash Bone in a portal; open up another portal and have the Ash Bone come out of it. Heck, she could even launch multiple Ash Bones and open multiple portals; keeping Nappa guessing where the technique would come from.



> Being encased in ice is going to delay Nappa? Are you serious?


Read carefully; I said temporarily.



> Blow Kaguya up before she can use any of those, for a start.


Sounds a bit too simplistic, right ?
She could always dump him in a dimension, and he would have no possible way of coming back.



> It doesn't mean anything because any good hit would leave Kaguya as either a pile of ash or a semi-liquid red puddle.


That’s assuming Nappa himself won’t tire himself out, let alone be given the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> Your entire argument pretty much falls apart the moment you actually use your brain.
> 
> Radtiz is relativistic+, faster than Kaguya. Raditz shrugged off a small planet level+ ki blast from Piccolo and blitzed him and Goku.
> Nappa>>Raditz.
> ...


A mere laser gun put Goku out for the count; a Goku who is millions of times stronger than Nappa.

So you’re telling me Kaguya’s Ash Bone won’t penetrate Nappa ?



You have quite the audacity to tell someone to use their brain, when you actually do need to make use of it yourself.

The entire argument doesn’t fall apart. Well, according to you it does anyway. You just skipped through it and nitpicked some of the arguments.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Nov 27, 2018)

@iwandesu

Please, take this thread out of its misery.



Altiora Night said:


> A mere laser gun put Goku out for the count; a Goku who is millions of times stronger than Nappa.
> 
> So you’re telling me Kaguya’s Ash Bone won’t penetrate Nappa ?
> 
> ...


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> A mere laser gun put Goku out for the count; a Goku who is millions of times stronger than Nappa.
> 
> So you’re telling me Kaguya’s Ash Bone won’t penetrate Nappa ?
> 
> ...






That scene doesn't dismiss the fact that someone weaker than Nappa tanked an almost planet level ki blast without receiving as much as a scratch.  It doesn't dismiss the fact that Goku managed to produce and survive attacks FAR, FAR STRONGER much more times.
Kid Goku also tanked an RPG missile without getting hurt.

Lmao, and you talk about nitpicking. I'm not sure if you're a troll or genuinely retarded.

I'm not going to bother replying to you anymore. I'm practically doing the thinking for you.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 27, 2018)

Skinny Phallus said:


> Lmao, and you talk about nitpicking. I'm not sure if you're a troll or genuinely retarded.
> 
> I'm not going to bother replying to you anymore. *I'm practically doing the thinking for you.*




Still waiting to know how the Ash Bone won’t penetrate Nappa.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 27, 2018)

Because it never penetrated anything as durable as him.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> She’d simply need to throw the Ash Bone in a portal; open up another portal and have the Ash Bone come out of it. Heck, she could even launch multiple Ash Bones and open multiple portals; keeping Nappa guessing where the technique would come from.


Stop stone walling. There would be no "keeping Nappa guessing" because the fight would be over in an instant. 



> Read carefully; I said temporarily.


I used the word "delay", which means I obviously noticed your use of the word "temporary". 
Nappa can be smacked in the face by a small planet level attack without caring, so stop trying to distract from the fact that a few centimeters of frozen water wouldn't do jack shit.



> That’s assuming Nappa himself won’t tire himself out, let alone be given the opportunity to do so.


This is a glorified quick-draw-contest, so how the hell would Nappa "tire himself out"? Whoever shoots first wins, and Nappa has the faster, bigger and stronger gun.


----------



## Ssjloke (Nov 27, 2018)

Altiora Night said:


> Still waiting to know how the Ash Bone won’t penetrate Nappa.


Because it's too weak.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 27, 2018)




----------

